

52 times is the charm for Angry Birds - joubert
http://dailyartifacts.com/52-times-is-the-charm-for-angry-birds

======
ianferrel

        - 50% of developers earn less than $682 per year 
        - $35,000 is average cost to develop an app 
        - 51 years to break-even
    

I wish I'd stop seeing this sort of statistical mangling.

~~~
pchristensen
Yeah, I'm pretty sure the mode and median cost to develop an app is $99 (for
the Apple Developer program) since programmers can do it themselves.

The $35K quote came from a guy that advised Fortune X companies (blanking on
reference). These were big brands, big companies hiring agencies.

~~~
delinka
Not to mention the boatload of crapps dragging down the financial success
rate.

------
aresant
Bad journalism (yes, yes it's a blog, but still!):

"The press has quoted one of the executives as saying that their characters
will be bigger than Mickey Mouse - That is uncharacteristic statement by a
company that is patient, persistent and focused on customers and the long-
term"

And yet, that's not the quote.

The loosely attributable quote is of exec Peter Vesterbacka saying "We WANT to
be bigger than Mickey Mouse." as validation for taking their huge round of
funding.

Key word for the article's analysis is "WANT".

I'm calling it out here because even on the dailyartifacts site they
originally got the quote right in a previous story:

<http://dailyartifacts.com/angry-birds-are-happy>

Original quote source:

[http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/angry-birds-
developer-...](http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/angry-birds-developer-
raises-42-166896)

------
alanh
Rehash of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2314532> perhaps?

------
cheez
Nitpicks aside, I think the basic idea is spot on.

~~~
pterry
thanks -

